# Need help! Can anyone tell me who made this and what its worth? Pedal-go-round



## OurAmerica (May 25, 2011)

I had picked this up for my kids a few years ago. I was told it came out of an old hotel in Dunsmuir, CA that had closed many many years ago. Any idea of what year its from. Also who made it? And what is it worth? I have only seen two images of this on the web. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## partsguy (May 26, 2011)

Is there a marking on the trikes or something?


----------



## fordsnake (May 26, 2011)

This thing is really novel and cool! You know at first glance I thought it was just an oversize push mobile and kids could imagine they're peddling around in circles? But after closer inspection I realized there are two saddles without cranks...freeloaders! So now I'm wondering how the heck does this thing actually articulate, is there a chain and sprocket attached at each station to one large sprocket underneath?


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 26, 2011)

It is interesting, but a complete guess on value.
Very niched in interest and limit pool of buyers cause I don't think shipping is an option.
I like the vomit guards... I mean crank housing.


----------



## OurAmerica (May 26, 2011)

The unit has no markings or stamps anywhere. Each of the four pedal sections can pedal independently and they all freewheel if you pedal backwards. When you pedal backwards you can here it almost like a ratchet. Its a very cool and unique piece that I want to see go to a good home and not be destroyed. Thanks again for your intrest and words.


----------



## jackzayum (Jul 17, 2011)

OH!This is great. Where have you got this?


----------



## Oscar (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't tell you what it is but on Ebay right now 7/19 there is a pedal go round with 3 days left. Its different than yours.. Its at $435 or so last time I looked.

Good luck


----------

